# Whats the name/brand of this jacket? *art of flight*



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

That would be the 2011 Special Blend Circa Big Stripe Stout.

Your welcome


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

On Sale Special Blend Circa Snowboard Jacket Big Stripe Stout Mens 7 - Snowboards, Jackets, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing sb3cc02bss11


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh I don't know, he's John Jackson, who has an outerwear sponsor, maybe start there? Not that hard. I already know, but come on. This is easy.


----------



## Pixelhouse (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!
I searched everywhere and couldn't find it :s.
You made me very happy haha .



Nivek said:


> Oh I don't know, he's John Jackson, who has an outerwear sponsor, maybe start there? Not that hard. I already know, but come on. This is easy.


Sorry, but i'm not that familiar with boarders, i only knew his name because his name came up next to him on the movie. And i knew Burton sponsered him so i looked there, but couldn't find anything.

Does anyone know what pants he's wairing is this also by circa?
Because i'm looking fot the same yellow pants as his because not all yellow is the same yellow as the jacket.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Pixelhouse said:


> Sorry, but i'm not that familiar with boarders, i only knew his name because his name came up next to him on the movie. And i knew Burton sponsered him so i looked there, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Does anyone know what pants he's wairing is this also by circa?
> Because i'm looking fot the same yellow pants as his because not all yellow is the same yellow as the jacket.


He just joined the Burton team last year after The Art of Flight was filmed. Before that he rode for Forum I believe who owns special blend.

Pants will be special blend also. They may be sold out of that specific color if you can't find it. You can wear whatever color you want with that jacket. It gives you plenty of options.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Special Blend Proof Pant Hello Yellow | Sale Outerwear | SALE- Save up TO 50% | Darkside Snowboard Shop

idk if these are the right colour.


----------

